# Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????



## Ansgar

Hallo liebe Leute,

allmaehlich reicht es mir echt hier... Dammi nochmol dorto!!!!!

Erst die Geschichte mit den Rochen und jetzt das...

War am Wochenende los, um Grouper zu fangen. So ne Art Lippfisch, nur bis 50kg, ist ja klar...
Fangen tut man die Dinger mit Red Rockcrabs (so aehnlich wie die Strandkrabben an der Nordseekueste). 
Die Krabben zu fangen ist schon ne Wissenschaft fuer sich, hat aber geklappt (man muss in vom Wasser ueberspuelte Felsspalten greifen-dabei die Wellen im Auge behalten um nicht weggespuelt zu werden - und Glueck haben, damit man nicht aus Versehen (denn man sieht ja nicht wohin man greift) eine Muraene aergert oder einen (toedlich giftigen) Blue ringed Octopus...).

Nachdem ich die Krabben hatte fuetterte ich ein bisschen mit diversem Seegetier an und wartete auf den Biss. Als ich die Krabbe mal wieder vom Grund hochholte um sie zu kontrollieren, folgte ein riesiger Schatten der Krabbe. Ein dicker brauner Grouper von ca. 35 Pfund. Schnell die Krabbe sinken lassen-der Grouper schluerft die fette Krabbe ein... Anschlag-die Rute ein U die Schnur singt, der Grouper taucht...
Hammerharte Schlaege in der Rute, 20m Flucht-fest sitzt er - he has reefed me up (der Fisch keilt sich in den Steinen ein oder schwimmt um Stein/Pflanzen rum und die Schnur sitzt fest...).
Volle Spannung-nix. Loslassen und warten ob er freischwimmt-nix. Dann wieder auf Spannung und das 50Ibs Vorfach reisst...
Okay, neues Vorfach, neue Krabbe, ab geht's. 10 min spaeter wieder das gleiche Spiel-Krabbe angehoben, ein Fisch folgt, diesmal ein blauer Fisch, ca 25Pfund. Zack, die Krabbe gefressen, er taucht... Anhieb-wie ein Pfeil schiesst er zum Grund-Versuch zu stoppen, Bremse dicht. Er reisst die Rute runter-die Spitze zeigt direkt zum Fisch-er zieht mich (das ist gefaehrlich-man verliert leicht den Halt auf den nassen, algenueberwachsenen Klippen!) 
Peng-die 30er Fireline reisst am Wirbel...

Ich habe keine Krabben mehr aber auch keinen Willen mehr, mich mit den Viechern einzulassen. Ich werde hier noch wahnsinnig... 

Ich brauche jetzt 80IBS Standup gear, oder ich geh einfach garnicht mehr angeln?!

Vielleicht hat jemand Erlebnisse mit diesen/aehnlichen Tierchen oder generell Erfahrungen zum Rockfishing, die fuer mich hier relevant waeren?

All the best & thanks for help 
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Habe gerade im Netz ne Seite gefunden. Nicht 80IBS-die Empfehlung ist 140IBS gear!!! Und dann stand da noch was. Das hilft vielleicht, die Sache mal in die richtige Perspektive zu ruecken:

"Once you have hooked up the fish the challenge begins. Groper are a fish that in any danger will run towards the reef or hole to find cover and safety. Sadly this means they'll do this when you hook them up as well. They will rush for cover as soon as you sink that hook. Your task is to stop them. This is the reason for the heavy gear. Groper are a very strong fish and therefore require *heavy * gear. *When you hook up you need to dig your feet in and hold on. You must not give them any line at all because every metre you give them is a metre closer to a bust off on a reef. As soon as you hook them you must wind. No matter what happens keep winding." * 

(Du darst dem Fisch unter keinen Umstaenden Schnur geben. Ist er gehakt musst Du Kurbeln. Egal was passiert-kurbel weiter...)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar,

Die Lösung hast Du ja schon selber gefunden, und es ist die gleiche, die auch in US Chat's gegeben wird: Halten und kurbeln um JEDEN Preis, um die Viecher vom Boden fernzuhalten 

Toitoitoi - irgendwann wird's klappen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## buddha

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hi Ansgar,
auf so´n Fisch will ich auch mal angeln!!!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Good morning Ansgar, 

hast denn kein StandUp-Tackle in der höheren Gewichtsklasse? Sooo teuer dürften die 120er Ruten doch bei euch dort unten nicht sein. Stelle es mir allerdings schwer vor, mit solchem kurzen Rollerring-Prügel den Köder rauszubekommen. Wahrscheinlich erst mal 30 Meter lose Leine abziehen, auf den Boden ablegen und den Köder dann per Hand auswerfen? Oder ein funk-ferngesteuertes Köderboot?

Go for it!

Feinen Wochenstart

Karsten


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Mönsch Ansgar,

gibts denn bei Euch keine normalen Makrelen???
Das wäre mir alles zu aufregend, da bekommt son alter Mann fix nen Herzkasper :q
140ziger Gerät vom Ufer - da hat Karsten allerdings Recht!


----------



## Sockeye

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hallo Ansgar,

die beste Moeglichkeit solcher feigen Rifftaucher Herr zu werden ist mit Pose zu angeln. Nicht so eine Balsahoelzchen, sondern ein 1Gallon Plastik Wasserflasche, die automatisch beim Kurbeln einen Druck senkrecht nach oben bringt. Ansonsten ziehst Du den Fisch ja immer zu Dir zum Riff.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Und wie willste die Gallonenflasche rausbefördern, Sockeye? Ist ja noch schwieriger auszuwerfen...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Jetblack: Nee, die Loesung habe ich niht, nur eine Methode, die zur Loesung fuehren koennte... Hat beim 2ten Fisch ja aber auch nicht geklappt...



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Good morning Ansgar,
> 
> hast denn kein StandUp-Tackle in der höheren Gewichtsklasse?
> 
> >Nein, wofuer brauche ich denn sonst 80er Geschirr?
> 
> Sooo teuer dürften die 120er Ruten doch bei euch dort unten nicht sein.
> 
> >>Ne, aber die 80er Tiagra...
> 
> Stelle es mir allerdings schwer vor, mit solchem kurzen Rollerring-Prügel den Köder rauszubekommen. Wahrscheinlich erst mal 30 Meter lose Leine abziehen, auf den Boden ablegen und den Köder dann per Hand auswerfen?
> 
> >>Brauche ich doch garnicht-fuenf Meter auswerfen reicht doch...
> 
> Feinen Wochenstart
> 
> dito



All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ansgar - ich meinte den Lösungsansatz .... und der heißt "sheer brute force". Allerdings istg das beim Bootsangeln einfacher, weil es da nur "nach oben geht" .... von den Klippen hat der Barsch noch jede Menge Spielraum, seitlich auszubrechen und in einem Uferloch zu verschwinden. Ich befürchte, Du wirst vom Ufer aus weiterhin Fische verlieren (auch vom Boot gelingt es den Brüdern wohl sich gelegentlich zu verkrümeln, aber wohl weniger oft...).

Viel Erfolg

Jetblack


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> die beste Moeglichkeit solcher feigen Rifftaucher Herr zu werden ist mit Pose zu angeln. Nicht so eine Balsahoelzchen, sondern ein 1Gallon Plastik Wasserflasche, die automatisch beim Kurbeln einen Druck senkrecht nach oben bringt. Ansonsten ziehst Du den Fisch ja immer zu Dir zum Riff.



Hi Sockeye, da wollte ich bei den Rochen ja auch mal ausprobieren...
Koennte klappen aber die Grouper beissen ziemlich vorsichtig, daher koennten die "feigen Rifftaucher" ) die Krabben dann glatt links liegen lassen...

Danke trotzdem fuer den Hinweis
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sockeye

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Karsten

Ein paar Tropfen Wasser in die Flasche und schon kannst Du dat Dingens an den Horizont schleudern..  

@ Ansgar

Du solltest die Flasche auch als Durchlaufmontage installieren. Hilft auch beim Auswerfen ungemein...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hi Sockeye,

also einfach ohne Stopper und dann hoffen, dass das Ding Druck aufbaut, wenn der Fisch seitlich ausbricht, oder wie? 
Hast Du eine Skizze von so einer Montage?

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Sockeye

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Die Flasche ist sehr träge (kommt natürlich auf die Oberflächenströmung an). Das Prinzip funktioniert genauso, wie Du mit einer Boje einen Anker mit dem Boot hebst.

Hier der Versuch einer Skizze...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Danke Dir,

habe verstanden. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren...
Geile Skizze uebrigends    

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Ansgar
  Wieso sollen wir dir immer bei deinen riesen Fischen helfen.
  Haste keine kleinen zum beangeln dort drüben..................... ??????
 Da wird mir schon ganz schummrig wenn ich an Japan denke #q.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Die Technik sieht gut aus #6 
aber wenn da mal ne Gallone ausreicht?
Ich würde mal nen 5 Gallonenkanister probieren.. #t 
und das Biest wird Dir trotzdem die Schur von der Rolle fetzen wenn der nur 3 Meter Schwung holen kann...  

Das sind Probleme #6 

Bin ja mal gespannt.. 
R.R.#h


----------



## Hoad

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

und den bericht bitte nicht vergessen, wies ausgegangen ist.am besten natürlich mit foto vom grouper


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar
> Wieso sollen wir dir immer bei deinen riesen Fischen helfen.
> Haste keine kleinen zum beangeln dort drüben..................... ??????
> Petri Seeteufelfreund



Martin,

na klar, viele sogar, aber fuer die kleinen Dinger brauche ich -denke ich mal- keine Hilfe...
Und ich wuerde ja auch in dem australischen Chat hier mehr rumfragen, wenn der nicht so hoellisch benutzerunfreundlich waere. Das Board hier ist dagegen echt ein Traum...
Also, stell Dich nicht so an und sende mir schon die guten Tips!!! )
Und wenn Du von Japan hier runter kommst, dann nehme ich Dich mit zum Grouper fischen, und denn sall'n wi mol kieken wer dann Hilfe braucht... ) )

@Rausreisser: Ich befuerchte fast da hast Du Recht. Aber Sonntag geht es wieder los-dann wollen wir mal sehen. Hoffe, es klappt auch mit den Krabben-das ist echt ein Abenteuer...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar
 Würde dir ja gerne bei deinem Problem vorort helfen,bin aber leider nur 10 Tage in Japan = 2 Tage Sightseeing und Shopping und 8 Tage Angeln von morgens bis Abends.
 Also beim nächsten mal mach ich mal einen abstecher zu dir und helf dir,versprochen.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar
  Sieht es bei dir jedesmal so aus.........das wäre schöööööööööööööööön.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar
 Wat denn los, bist schon ins Wasser gefallen,haben unsere Tips nicht geholfen .....

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hmm, Ansgar ich hab noch mal über dein „Krabbenpuhlen“ nachgedacht.

Also ich würde mir ja zumindest so einen schnittfesten Filetierhandschuh
über die Flossen ziehen.
Der Gedanke an Blue ringed Octopus oder Muränen in den Spalten krippelt son bisschen…

Glaubst Du dass die Biester sich auch in den Tidebereich des Riffs verirren?

Na, wir werden es wissen wenn Du Montag noch postes….   

R.R.


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Glaube nicht das du Grouper über 20 kg

vom Ufer aus fangen kannst .Hatte im Jemen einen 

vom Boot aus mit 50 ibs Gerät ,der war die ersten10 Minuten 
nicht zu bremsen . ich glaube die zerknellen bei der ersten Flucht auch eine 100 ibs Schnur . Wünsche dier trotzdem viel Spass und Glück .:m :m :m


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Seeteufelfreund: Martin, auch ich kann leider nicht meinen ganzen Tag damit verbringen, hier im Board rumzusurfen... ) Und so laessig wie sich das evtl anhoert, ist das in OZ nun lange nicht...

@ Rausreisser: ja, wenn ich denn noch poste, denn seht ihr das. Aber Du hast Recht, mir ist da auch sehr mulmig dabei. Das mit dem Handschuh hatte ich auch ueberlegt, aber dann erfuehlt man die Krabben nicht mehr so gut... Die Krabben leben ja im Tidenbereich. Trotzdem treffen da genau die geschilderten Umstaende zu. Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei

@Freibadwirt: Glaube ich auch fast nicht. Aber wie gesagt, die Empfehlung ist ja 140IBS gear, vielleicht klappt es ja damit. Werde allerdings selber am Sonntag erstmal mit nem 100IBS trace mein Glueck versuchen, hoffe aber eher mal auf einen 10-15Pfuender...

Also, watch this space
all the best
Ansgar


----------



## bastelberg

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin!
Ja, ja diese Grouper. In Florida gehen die Amis den Fischen mit Besenstielen und Riesenrollen auf die Schuppen. Ansonsten no Chance. Habe bisher nur kleinere gefangen noch keinen richtigen. #a


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin Moin,

na, da haben wir hier doch allerbestes Wetter gehabt am Wochenende, so dass ich glatt zwei Mal zum Grouperfischen gekommen bin.

Den ersten Tag habe ich es etwas uebertrieben und bin mit der 50LBS Rute angerueckt. Das haette zwar fuer den Grouperdrill sicher gut hingehauen, nur kriegt man damit die Bisse nicht mit-einfach zu steif der Pruegel...
Habe dutzende Bisse verhauen und hatte nachher keine Krabben mehr.
War also mehr ne Fischfuetteraktion...

War trotzdem ein super Angeltag. Haenge mal ein paar Impressionen vom australischen Winter hier mit an. 

Haben sich sogar ein paar Delfine gezeigt.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Am zweiten Tag war ich dann natuerlich schlauer-die schwere Pilke raus und die grosse Stradic-sicher nicht genug fuer den Riesengrouper, aber bis 20 Pfund dachte ich mir wuerde das schon hinhauen. 

Zunaechst aber erst einmal Bait sammeln-Krabben, Seeigel und Cabbage Weed. Dann kann es losgehen. Habe mir nach Rausreissers Bedenken noch mal ein paar Handschuhe gekauft und gleich heute beim 'Krabbentasten' einem fiesen Oktopus in die Augen geschaut. Da ist es mir doch eiskalt den Ruecken runtergelaufen... Ich muss das mit den Krabben echt noch einmal ueberdenken...

Naja, wie auch immer-das Baitsammeln klappte, schoen angefuettert und los. Nachdem ich ein paar Bisse verhaemmert hatte, knallte es auf einmal in der Rute. Wieder der Zug zum Grung-dicht die Bremse und kurbeln was das Zeug haelt. Der Fisch zieht unter einen Felsueberhang- ich springe nach vorne auf den dank Ebbe trocken gefallenen Bereich und forciere noch mehr. Immer hoch die Rute und vollen Druck. Nichts geht-die Rute ein U ich kann nicht kurbeln-aber der Fisch kann auch keine Schnur nehmen. Nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit kommt der Fisch hoch-Zentimeter fuer Zentimeter. Dann ist er an der Oberflaeche. Garnicht so gross nur ca. 10 Pfund. Jetzt anspuelen-keine Welle kommt-ich laufe 10 Meter mit dem Fisch am Ufer entlang. Er spuert seine Chance und will tauchen-ich gebe ihm vollen Druck. Dann kommt sie endlich-eine grosse Welle. Sie greift den Grouper und spuelt ihn genau vor meine Fuesse. Da brauche ich ihn nur noch aufzusammeln und denke bei mir - eigentlich ist Grouper angeln doch echt was fuer Weicheier ) ) )

Mann, was fuer ein schoener Angeltag und ich habe mich riesig gefreut ueber den Fisch.

All the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## FroDo

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

super bericht #6 , da bekommt man richtig reisefieber.

Hast dir den burschen schon schmecken lassen? Nach der bei mir im wohnzimmer hängenden fischtafel soll der ganz gut munden - immerhin 3 von 4 möglichen sternen - ist bei seinem speiseplan ja auch kein wunder.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Jo,hats doch endlich geklappt !!!!!!!!!!!!
 Sieht doch gut aus der Bursche,möchte den mal seine Verwandten sehen .......
 Weiter so ,wird schon,wenn nicht wir kommen helfen .............


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Joh Super,
Du hast Ihn! #6 
Jupp #6 
 (Muss noch mal ändern)
Hau Rein.
Die Pics sind Spitze, Ich will auch runter.. #d 

R.R. #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Jo,Ansgar,nun mal raus mit der Sprache,wo müssen wir hin ?????????????
 Wollen doch einen Landsmann unterstützen und helfen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ RR & Seeteufelfreund: Einfach mal in den Flieger und 30 Stunden Kurs hart SuedSuedOst.... ) )

Gibt auch ein nettes Crown oder VB zum Empfang, so unter "Landsmaennern"...

@Frodo: Ja, habe Grouper schon gegessen. Wo der den ganzen Tag nur Krabben frisst schmeckt er halt auch... wie ne Krabbe ). Hat schoenes festes Fleisch und die Filets die Du aus dem Teil schneidest sind locker 10cm dick... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

#6  Ansgar!  #6 

Hat sich deine Beharrkichkeit doch bestens ausgezahlt, dickes Kompliment zu dem feinen "Groupy"! Hat Spaß gemacht deinen Artikel zu lesen - bitte weitermachen! Die 50 Pounder haben den Drill bestimmt mitverfolgt und wissen, mit wem sie es in den nächsten Wochen zu tun haben.  #r 

Best regards to you

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ all: Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche. Hatte uebrigends am gleichen Tag noch einen mehr von der gleichen Groesse, der wieder weiterschwimmen durfte und noch einen Monsterbiss, den ich aber nicht landen konnte-zwar ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt aber die 100er Mono war so aufgerieben, die haette es auch nicht mehr lange mitgemacht...

Seit der "Oktopus-Begegnung" habe ich mir ein paar Gedanken zu meiner Krabben-sammel-strategie gemacht. Vielleicht sollte ich mir ne Krabbenfalle zulegen. Das Problem ist nur, dass man die dann nen Tag lang unbewacht liegen lassen muss. Evtl. ist die dann danach weg...
Ausserdem brauche ich dafuer extra ne Lizenz und als Auslaender zur Behoerde ist immer ein Riesenspass...
Senknetze sind generell verboten...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Petri zu dem Spaßmacher #6
Aber wieso hat der ein Feilchen???? :q


----------



## Boogy

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hallo

Für 10 Pfund Fisch so ein Gerät. Die Teile müssen es ja echt in sich haben. Ich stell mir gerade einen Karpfenangler mit Besenstil vor. Da hast Du aber ein schönes Angelrevier vor der Nase. Kannst Du die Krabben nicht mit etwas Fisch oder sowas rauslocken? Damit würdest du zumindest den Bewohner der Höhle kennen.
In Norwegen haben wir einfach ein wenig Schnur und eine Wäscheklammer benutzt. Die Kerle haben da so schön fest gehalten das man sie einfach liften konnte.

MfG Boogy


----------



## Hoad

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Na Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zum Grouper :m


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Boogie.

>Für 10 Pfund Fisch so ein Gerät. 

Ja und Nein, eigentlich fuer den Grossvater von dem Teil.... ) Der lungert da naemlich auch mit rum, mit seinen 50Kilo...

> Die Teile müssen es ja echt in sich haben. 

Haben sie, dessen kannst Du Dir sicher sein...)

>Ich stell mir gerade einen Karpfenangler mit Besenstil vor. 

Du machst da aber jetzt einen unfairen Vergleich auf! Sag doch dem Karpfenangler mal: Du darfst dem Karpfen keinen Zentimeter Schnur geben! Dann wuerde der auch mit ner anderen Ausruestung kommen. Und Meeresfische sind ja bekanntermassen eh ein bisschen agiler als Teichfische...
Und am Reef scheuerst Du mal schnell ne 100IBS Mono durch, wo Du einen Teichkarpfen im hindernisfreien Raum schoen an der 18er an der Match ne halbe Stunde abdrillen kannst...

> Da hast Du aber ein schönes Angelrevier vor der Nase. 

Danke, mag es auch nicht mehr missen )

>Kannst Du die Krabben nicht mit etwas Fisch oder sowas rauslocken? Damit würdest du zumindest den Bewohner der Höhle kennen.
In Norwegen haben wir einfach ein wenig Schnur und eine Wäscheklammer benutzt. Die Kerle haben da so schön fest gehalten das man sie einfach liften konnte.

Das ist gut zu wissen. Hatte mir schon was in der Richtung ueberlegt-aber die Krabben verstecken sich im Kraut (das ist so rotes dichtes Zeug-daher auch der Name Red Rock Crabs), die sind da nicht so einfach rauszulocken. Werde es aber auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht kannst Du mir das mit der Waescheklammer noch einmal erklaeren_ Wie kommt die zum Einsatz? 

Also, all the best
Ansgar

@Wodibo: Weil das ein Blue Grouper ist...


----------



## Boogy

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Re

Also in Norwegen gibt es so ganz kleine 'Angeln' für Kinder mit Strick und einer einfachen Wäscheklammer vorn dran. Da kommt dann einfach ein Stück Fisch dran und schon knns losgehen. Krabbe etwas futtern lassen und dann mit einem Schwups rausholen.
Ich denke mir fast, dass ein Wollfaden um einen Fischrest auch super geht. Die Krabben (zumindest in Norwegen) sind recht verfressen und würden sich selbst in ein Wollhaufen reinarbeiten um an etwas fressbares zu kommen. Das ist in etwa wie das pöttern auf Aale.

Aber das mit dem Vergleich stimmt schon. Bei einem Seelachs der Gewichtsklasse rasselt es auch ordentlich. 

MfG Boogy


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

So, liebe Leute, das Wochenende steht an... 
Da ist evtl. wieder Grouper fischen angesagt am Sonntag...

Habe noch ein paar interessante Statements im Internet gefunden, wollte ich Euch natuerlich nicht vorenthalten...

> The Eastern Blue Grouper (Achoerodus Viridis) is a member of the Wrasse family who inhabit close inshore reefs and rocky headlands. The Grouper can reach weights of up to 50 kilos

> I have seen a number of times a person losing a fish because a Grouper straightened their hook or snapped it in half. The Gamakatsu or Mustad 'Live Bait' hooks in the 5/0, 6/0 are the best ones to use. I have straightened a Mustard 'Big Gun' hook on a fish of about 10 kilos. I have also seen the 'Big Red' snapper hooks snap in half. So if you are going to fish for Grouper, get quality hooks.

> The adrenaline that goes through you when you get that solid bite, then the run and finally the hook up and fight is unbelievable especially when you get to test your strength on one of the monsters of the deep

> The main thing when trying to pull these fish up is to wedge your feet in and put your whole body weight behind the fish and keep winding. 

> Being able to go one on one with something big that has the capacity to really drag you around, strength vs strength is the aim of the game. You test your strength to the strength of the fish. When the Groper is hooked it will go for a hard run to the reef. It is very difficult to try and stop a 20 kilo fish from gaining 5 metres to a reef, no matter how heavy the gear is.

All the best & have a good weekend
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Sowieso Mustad, da gibt´s keine Alternativen!

Ansgar, du solltest vor dem nächsten Fight noch eine Burger-Bar besuchen und das Kampfgewicht erhöhen! ;o))


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sowieso Mustad, da gibt´s keine Alternativen!
> 
> Ansgar, du solltest vor dem nächsten Fight noch eine Burger-Bar besuchen und das Kampfgewicht erhöhen! ;o))



Hey Karsten, den Mustad Haken hat er doch am 20 Pfuender auch geradegezogen?! Aber ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht. Mustad ist gut. Ich fische allerdings jetzt die Octopus Gamakatsu Haken in 6/0, die sind viel spitzer als die Mustads, das hat Vorteile im harten Groupermaul... 
Und von der Bruchfestigkeit finde ich die zumindestens ebenbuertig. Gibt aber auch noch ein paar andere anstaendige Hakenfirmen hier (japanische insbesondere!)...

An der Geschichte mit dem Kampfgewicht ist uebrigends was dran:
Zitiere hier mal den besten Artikel zum Grouperfischen, den ich bisher gefunden habe (alles geschrieben von M.Hollard und im Internet veroeffentlicht - auch das erste statement stammte daher)

>>There are two set-ups that our little Grouper team uses, the 80-pound outfit and the l40-pound outfit. The 80-pound outfit is the outfit that I use. This is mainly because I am smaller and not as strong as Paul or Dave. I only weigh 65 kilos unlike Paul and Dave up towards the 80-90 kilo mark, bit of a difference! 

>>There is an advantage in being bigger and stronger. Paul is the strongest Grouper fisherman I have seen and his best is a 25 kilo cleaned bluey. He dragged this fish up in little under 15 seconds. My best is 12 kilos cleaned and was most likely caught in less than 20 seconds.

Von daher sollte ich vielleicht mir schnell noch ein paar SuperSize menus kaufen, denn ich wiege auch nur gute 75kg...

Also, all the best, have a good w/end
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

HolyMoly, what a pure nightmare...

Gibt es bei euch dort unten eigentlich die Eagle Claw Haken zu kaufen? Die kann ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen - leider sind die hier in deutschen Landen kaum zu kriegen...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> HolyMoly, what a pure nightmare...
> 
> Gibt es bei euch dort unten eigentlich die Eagle Claw Haken zu kaufen? Die kann ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen - leider sind die hier in deutschen Landen kaum zu kriegen...



Weiss ich jetzt so garnicht - Eagle Claw... Sind Amis, oder? Nein, glaube nicht, bin aber nicht sicher. Hier geht meistens Mustad & Gamakatsu. Dann ein paar Speziteile wie Maruto, Black something (der Name faellt mir gerade nicht ein - sind Circles und Lifebait hooks und starten mit Black...), usw.

Aber ich hatte bisher ausser mit den Haken der franzoesischen Firma VMC keine Probleme. Da habe ich 5/0er an ner 50er Mono ganz einfach durchgerissen... Scheisshaken, hab ich alle restlichen 23 (die ersten beiden von 25 durchgerissen) gleich weggeschmissen. 10$ down the drain...

All the best
Ansgar

Muss nochmal aendern: Black Magic, natuerlich!! Guckst Du hier

http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/Hooks/BlackMagic/swfcircle.htm

Musste einfach nochmal aendern - es muss einfach sein. Wenn Du schon da bist, dann guck mal hier

http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/Products/products.htm

Darueber schreib ich als naechstes - Riesenmarlin drillen... ) )


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Oooooh, was habt ihr da unten für feinste Tackle-Shops, Ansgar!

Habe grad mal bei denen gestöbert - da ist mir bei denen mein brandneuer Geheimköder für Norwegen in´s Auge gefallen:

http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/YoZuri/softsquid.htm

Ganz oben, der in Fluo-Farbe und in ganz groß - unwiderstehlich für Leng & Co. in Norway!

Auja, schreib mal was zu den Schwertträgern! Kannst dich nicht mal mit einschiffen und ein paar Photo-Shots liefern???


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooh, was habt ihr da unten für feinste Tackle-Shops, Ansgar!
> 
> Habe grad mal bei denen gestöbert - da ist mir bei denen mein brandneuer Geheimköder für Norwegen in´s Auge gefallen:
> 
> Auja, schreib mal was zu den Schwertträgern! Kannst dich nicht mal mit einschiffen und ein paar Photo-Shots liefern???



Karsten,

Ja, die Tackle shops hier sind "spot on", wie man so schoen sagt. 
Aber hattest Du meine Links im Norwegen Forum (Angeltechniken) nicht gelesen??? 
Habe da ZWEI noch bessere Links reingestellt ...
Da haettest Du die fiesen grossen Yo zuris laengst gefunden... 
Nun enttaeuschst Du mich aber, Du,... ) ) )
Zur Strafe musst Du jetzt die anderen Links selber suchen )

Marlin Fotos habe ich schon, aber die einfach hier so -ohne Zusammenhang -  hier reinzustellen, finde ich etwas witzlos. Und ausserdem habe ich die meisten Fische eh zurueckgesetzt... Und mittlerweile bin ich eigentlich auch mehr an Fischen zwischen 10 und 100 Pfund interessiert als an denen drueber...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Zur Strafe HATTE ich mit Jetblack ja schon einen Händler in USA suchen müssen, der die Yo Zuris und die B2 Luhr Jensen liefern kann...*lach*

Zur Gegenstrafe darfst du uns ein Päckel schnüren, wenn wir die Squids alle in den Fjorden versenkt haben! ;o)))

Na ja - dachte, von den Schwertträgern sehen wir hier allzu wenig. So ein Foto eines tanzenden Marlins ist halt was Feines!

TL für´s weekend, bin auf Montag und deine Fangmeldung gespannt!


----------



## zanderlooser

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

hallo Ansgar, glückwunsch zum schönen Fisch,  #r 

aber ich bezweifle dass das ein Grouper ist.

Grouper heisst doch Zackenbrasch- wenn ich mich nicht irre, und das ist kein Zackenbarsch. Es ist ein Barschartiger - aber die Zähne sehen nach einem Muschelknacker aus. Desweiteren ist das Maul recht rund und klein, Zackenbarsche haben aber ein etwas anders geformtes grosses Maul.
Kannst du mal in der dortigen Literatur nachschauen um welchen Fisch es sich denn nun wirklich handelt ? Würde mich mal interessieren. Evtl irre ich mich ja auch
Gruss
Boris

Tipp meinerseits:
Sieht mir eher nach einem Vertreter der Lethrinidae, statt einem der  Serranidae aus.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				zanderlooser schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Ansgar, glückwunsch zum schönen Fisch,  #r
> 1) aber ich bezweifle dass das ein Grouper ist.
> 2) Grouper heisst doch Zackenbrasch- wenn ich mich nicht irre, und das ist kein Zackenbarsch. Es ist ein Barschartiger - aber die Zähne sehen nach einem
> 3) Muschelknacker aus. Desweiteren ist das Maul recht rund und klein, Zackenbarsche haben aber ein etwas anders geformtes grosses Maul.
> 4) Kannst du mal in der dortigen Literatur nachschauen um welchen Fisch es sich denn nun wirklich handelt ? Würde mich mal interessieren.
> 5) Evtl irre ich mich ja auch
> Gruss
> Boris



Hi Boris,

1) Deine Zweifel sind unbegruendet... ) hatte ihn selbst in der Hand und kann Dir bestaetigen, dass es sich um einen *Eastern Blue Grouper * der Spezies "*Achoerodus*" handelt. 
Es gibt zwar zwei Schreibweisen, man kann sowohl Grouper als auch Groper schreiben, dass trifft aber auf beide Spezies zu...(sowohl die, die Du meinst als auch die, die ich meine...)
Unter Grouper/Groper findest Du bei Fishbase z.B. die Spezies der "Epinephelus", an die Du evtl gedacht hast?? (sieht tendenziell dem Blue Gouper ueberhaupt nicht aehnlich)
Die Blue Grouper sind Spezies "Labridae", Familie der Lippfische (Wrasse) ist aber "Perciform", d.h. im ganz grossen Sinne ein Barschartiger...

Eastern Blue Grouper hatten sie bei Fishbase nicht, da muss der Western Blue Grouper herhalten:
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Achoerodus&speciesname=gouldii

Du siehst: Schau Dir den an:http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.cfm?ID=6472
und Du bist bei Deinem Zackenbarsch! Heisst auch Groper/Grouper und ist aber "Ephinephelus" und sieht ganz anders aus!

2) Grouper alleine heisst glaube ich so erstmal garnichts, aber ich mag mich irren... Guckst Du im Woerterbuch findest Du unter Grouper zwar auch Zackenbarsch-aber das sind dann meist schon wieder spezifische Arten, die da genannt werden... Guckst Du unter Groper im Woerterbuch findest Du garnichts... (jedenfalls nicht in meinem- www.leo.org)

3) Nein, ein Krabbenknacker... Es ist eine Wrasse, also so ne Art Lippfisch, hat mit Zackenbarsch nichts zu tun (ausser wie gesagt "Perciform")...

4) Um den Fisch, den ich beschrieben habe: einen Eastern Blue Gro(u)per... ) Wird sich nicht mehr aendern ) 

5) Mit exakt 100.00 % Wahrscheinlichkeit... )

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Sorry, ich vergesse es immer mal wieder: Fishbase.org ist ein Service des Instituts fuer Meereskunde an der Christian Albrecht Universitaet zu Kiel. Einfach gigantisch was die Jungs da aufgebaut haben  #r  #r  #r 


@Karsten: bin gerade dabei, einen Bericht zu schreiben ueber Big Game in einem unerschlossenen absoluten Traumrevier (mehr wird nicht verraten) und suche noch nach einer deutschen Angelzeitung, die Interesse daran hat. Wenn sich eine findet (denn so Big Game orientiert sind die ja alle nicht) kannst Du da ein paar Marlins, Tunas, Dolphin Fisch, Wahoos, Barrakuds, usw sehen...
Anglerboard faellt leider aus, denn da komen die Photos leider nicht so schoen raus wie in so einem Hochglanzartikel...

Also, jetzt aber ab ins Wochenende

All the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Ansgar: ich treffe nächsten Freitag drei Redakteure eines großen deutschen Angelblattes, kann ja mal vorfühlen für dich?


----------



## Doc Brown

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin Ansgar,

nach den Riesenrochen waren die Grouper ja ein weiterer Knaller. Bin schon gespannt, was als nächstes an deiner Angel hängt. Oder sollte es dich am Wochenende gar von den Klippen gespült haben?! Hoffentlich nicht, denn ich erwarte noch einige gute Geschichten von Down Under.....

See ya.... :g


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin Moin,

altes Haus und willkommen im Board!!
Klasse, dass Du den Weg hierher gefunden hast.

Nee, ich bin noch da - auch wenn das Wetter am WE in der Tat ziemlich rough war (vielleicht mach ich hier noch mal ne Fotoserie auf-da werden die Gefahren des Rock fishings dann mal ganz deutlich...)...
Hatte nur in der Woche keine Gelegenheit zu posten.

Hoffe, Du bist im Augenblick weniger busy und kannst hier im AB mal ein wenig rumstoebern... 

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hello again,

war heute mal wieder rockfishing, nachdem in den letzten 2 Wochen das Wetter zu schlecht war. 
Habe zunaechst Blackfish nachgestellt - die faengt man an der Pose und mit Seegras - dann den Tailor'n mit Spinnkoedern nachgestellt und dann ganz zum Schluss noch mal die Grouper in Angriff genommen.

Ging auch gut los mit Blackfish (und einer komischen Kreatur-vielleicht kennt die ja einer??). 
Tailor wollten garnicht - also ran an die Grouper.

Fix ein paar Krabben und ein bisschen Getier zum anfuettern und los. Nach nichtmal fuenf Minuten ruckelt es wieder in der Rutenspitze-dann ein Schlag und die Rute macht ein U. Bremse dicht hoch mit dem Fisch. NAch ca 10 Sekunden schlug er an der Oberflaeche und wurde mit der naechsten Welle ans Land gespuelt. Ein schoener brauner Fisch, ca. gute 15 Pfund. War keiner da zum Knipsen, da musste ich das selber machen... 
Der Fisch durfte weiterschwimmen.

Dann wieder raus mit der Krabbe- keine 10 Minuten spaeter wieder Bewegung an der Rutenspitze. Dann ein Schlag-ich kann die Rute nicht hochhalten, der Fisch reisst sie mit brachialster Gewalt runter. 20, 30 Meter draussen-Ich lehne mich gegen den Fisch, ganz langsam kommt die Rutenspitze hoch.
Dann zieht er ab zur naechsten Flucht- ich versuche zu halten- something has got to give: die 100er Mono? Nein. Die 30 Ibs Fireline? Nein. Mit einem Knall bricht die Rute mitten in der Steckverbindung...  Die Rute war ne DAM Pilkrute mit bis zu 250gr Wurfgewicht... Das war es dann mal wieder mit Spielzeuggeschirr... Jetzt hole ich mir einen einteiligen 3m Vollfieberglas blank-damit fischen die locals...

Also, all the best & tight lines
Ansgar

PS: Na, jetzt kriege ich hier ne Fehlermeldung und kann keine Dateien hochladen... Gibt es die Pics halt erst morgen-denn jetzt gehe ich schlafen. Gute Nacht...


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Ansgar: D as A llergische M aterial???

Wassen los mit dir? Hockst tausende Meilen von uns entfernt, hältst die deutsche Anglertradition am Ende der Welt hoch, und dann gehst damit auf die Bösen des Meeres los????

Tackleshop und rutentechnisch neu eingekleidet, bitte!

Shit happened - but only one time!

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## havkat

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin Ansgar!

Watt habt ihr da blooooß für Fische?  #d

Mal so nebenbei................

............. schon mal an ´ne "Ugly Stick" gedacht?


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Oh Man wat ein Mist,

Jetzt hol das richtige Gerätli und nimm ein Petri von mir mit :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar
  Knüppelfische verlangen Knüppelruten :q:q.
 Ihr habt dort ein solches Sortiment und du fischst mit DAM#q.
 Verstehe wer will,Geldsorgen,sollen wir hier sammeln :c.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Also, also, Freunde der Nacht, hier ist es ja hoch her gegangen gestern )

Muss ich mal aufklaeren die Situation: Beim Rockfishing zerkratzt man sich seine Ruten extrem leicht - die glattpolierten vermeintlichen Hochleistungsstecken aus Dtland, mit denen man weit werfen und kleine Fische fangen kann ueberleben in dem Territorium so ein bis zwei Tage, dann ist der Spass vorbei... )

Die Aussis fischen NICHT mit supermodernem Kram, sondern mit FIEBERGLAS-Ruten. Die brechen zwar nicht, aber da braucht man Arme wie Schwarzenegger, denn Rutenstaender hat es hier auf den Steinen ja nicht...
(Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Tripod und so nem Quatsch, das funktioniert vielleicht, wenn ich die Koeder mit 200gr 100m weit rausballer oder mit nem Ballon vom Ufer wegtreiben lasse, ansonsten nicht, denn man haengt sofort am Ufer in den Steinen fest oder verliert das Tripod (s.Kommentar unten)...)

So, evtl wird es unter diesem Aspekt verstaendlicher, dass ich meine 8 Jahre alte DAM Rute (wusste garnicht, dass DAM so ein Reizthema ist?!?! ) ) )mitgenommen habe-denn da bin ich relativ emotionslos, wenn die ein bisschen angekratzt wird - und meine neueren Pilken haben alle nicht mehr als 140gr Wurfgewicht - wozu auch, in Germany? 
Ausserdem hat die DAM ja bis gut 15 Pfd locker mitgehalten und war auch viel leichter als ne Fieberglasrute. Okay, jetzt hat es sie zerbroeselt. Da trauer ich nicht hinterher. 
Was nicht haelt hat hier beim angeln nichts verloren. 
In Deutschland haette ich vermutlich niemals einen Fisch gefunden, der diese Rute an die Grenze bringt. 
Aber ein 50Pfund Grouper haeckselt auch ne 250gr Shimano/Daiwa/etc. Pilke, wenn einer will teste ich sein Material hier gerne aus, no worries... ) 

Daher gibt es jetzt ne Fieberglasrute aus ungeschliffenem Fieberglas. Die Dinger kann man einen Kilometer ueber die Steine ziehen und das macht denen nichts...

@Havkat: Ugly Stick: ne, mag Shakespeare ueberhaupt nicht. Kauf ich nicht. Ausserdem sind die Dinger in laengeren Laengen ziemlich kopflastig und schwabbelig. Aber hast recht, die Dinger sind hier extrem populaer...

@Seeteufelfreund: Geld sammeln ist gut-Immer her damit! Dann gibt es auch noch die 80er Tiagra fuer die Rochen... )

Also, all the best, Heute nacht gibt es die Pix...
Ansgar


PS: Von wegen Rute ablegen oder so: die See ist hier ein bisschen anders drauf als an der Ostsee )
Am Sonntag war ich dabei, als ein Typ fast das zeitliche gesegnet haette, weil er meinte er koennte mal eben ins Wasser gucken. Gerade in dem Augenblick kommt ein Set durch und ich bruelle "Water, Water!!!"- der gute Mann klettert schnell wieder auf die hohergelegenen Steine und da wo er gerade noch stand tobt das Element...
Und dabei war gestern noch ein Tag an dem es relativ sicher war zu fischen...


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hi Ansgar,

sage ja auch nichts gegen die alte DAM, die hat so manch feines Produkt in Deutschland gefertigt - von der klassischen Finessa, über Effzett und Heintz bis zur blauen Airway.

Leider hat sich in den 90er dann Einiges geändert bezüglich der Qualität...

Eine Hohlglasrute ist eindeutig das robusteste an Stecken für deine Art der Angelei, aber heutzutage musst schon sehr lange suchen nach solch einem Blank, oder? Vielleicht bekommst ja dort unten irgendwo noch eine weiße International-Rute in akzeptabler Länge, die Teile sind wirklich unverwüstlich! Leider haben sie alle durchgehende Rollerringe (?), sind also zum Auswerfen absolut ungeeignet ...

Aber Havkat´s Vorschlag mit ´nem Ugly Stick ist auch nicht verkehrt - die Dinger sind günstig und enorm robust.

Na, halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden über deinen Einkauf!

TL

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin, 

dann will ich doch noch mal schnell die Pix hier reinstellen...

1) Blackfish
2) Witzige Kreatur - wer kennt sie? (durfte natuerlich wieder schwimmen)
3) Grouper ca 15Ibs

all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

So, und jetzt noch mal das Rutenthema. Dieses war mal eine Futura Gold Pilk von DAM... Glaube nicht, dass ich dafuer das Ersatzteil will...

Weiss nicht, ob man es erkennen kann, aber das Ueberschubstueck des Mittelteil ist total zersplittert - soething's gotta give ... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Sag mal Ansgar - was machen eigentlich die riesigen Aal-Mutanten bei dir um die Ecke? Da sollen doch 2-Meter-Angulias in einem eurer Flüsse ihr Unwesen treiben, die man angeblich mit ganzen Hähnchen an den Haken gelockt bekommt?

Wäre das nicht mal ein feiner Wochenend-Trip für dich? Oder isses zu weit weg von dir?


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Karsten: Naja, die groessten Langflossen Aale gibt es in NZ, das ist von mir schon noch ein paar Stunden im Flieger - klappt also hoechstens wenn ich mal beruflich da unten bin. 
Hier in OZ weiss ich nicht so genau, aber prinzipiell gibt es die hier sicher. 
Aber wie viele Themen soll ich denn noch aufmachen?? 
Ausserdem ist so ein mueder 20Ibs Schlaengler mit nem 50Ibs Grouper schwer zu vergleichen...
Ausserdem kann man die fetten Teile garantiert nicht mehr essen. 

Lammherzen scheinen ein guter Koeder zu sein - richtig blutig - von Haehnchen weiss ich nichts.

Also, Eel is off-Grouper is on, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Witzigerweise wuerde kein Australier jemals einen Aal essen - die werden alle geraeuchert und nach Europa und Japan exportiert...


----------



## havkat

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar

Uglys sind wabbelig???? Na okay, kenne nur die Bootsruten.

Hab hier noch was, aus purer Nostalgie, an der Wand hängen. 

North Western Heavy Surf.

Glasfaser ungeschliffen, zweiteilig, 12ft, WG bis 280g. Handmade by havkat.

Hab ich mir, vor laaaanger Zeit, zum (nich lachen!!) Congerangeln in Norwegen (Nordfjord) gebaut.

Die sucht noch´n Gegner!  :q


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar
> 
> Uglys sind wabbelig???? Na okay, kenne nur die Bootsruten.
> 
> > Die meine ich nicht. Meine die 3m-4m langen Surf und Rockfishing Ruten.
> Wenn ich einen kurzen Stick suchen wuerde, wuerde ich den Daiwa Powerstick ion 5,7" kaufen, oder eine von den australischen handangefertigten Teilen. Aber mit Bootsruten wirst Du on the rocks nichts...
> 
> Hab hier noch was, aus purer Nostalgie, an der Wand hängen.
> 
> North Western Heavy Surf.
> Glasfaser ungeschliffen, zweiteilig, 12ft, WG bis 280g. Handmade by havkat.
> 
> > Genial! Das ist genau der richtige Stock... ) )
> 
> Hab ich mir, vor laaaanger Zeit, zum (nich lachen!!) Congerangeln in Norwegen (Nordfjord) gebaut.
> 
> > Keine Ahnung ob das da geht-daher lache ich auch nicht...
> 
> Die sucht noch´n Gegner!
> 
> > Das machen wir ganz einfach: Du setzt Dich mit dem Ding in den Flieger, kommst hier her und dann wirst Du Dir wuenschen Du haettest das mit dem Gegner nicht so laut gesagt... )
> *Denn der 50 Pfund Grouper da unten, der sucht auch noch einen Gegner )*
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


----------



## havkat

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Diese Herausforderung würde ich *zu gern* annehmen.

Nur fehlt mir die "Zeit". 

Übrigens...

Das mit den Congern (genauer gesagt dem Conger) klappte tatsächlich.
Das Ganze beschränkte sich allerdings auf ein mehrminütiges Tauziehen. Immer ein paar Meter rauf und runter, bis der ganze Klumpatsch im Geröll des Fjordhangs festgefressen war.
Den Beweis, dass ich "fast" einen Meeraal in Norg gefangen hätte, lieferte die, dick mit Aalschlick eingekleisterte, Hauptschnur.

Klein war der nich..........


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar,

jetzt hör doch endlich mal auf, den Köderfischen hinterherzustellen.... 

http://www.bgfc.de/artikel/G-3-6-2004.htm

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

LOL @ Jetblack!!!

Bis 400kg werden die Burschen schwer? Alter Schwede...


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hey Ansgar,

hab da was für deine bösen Fische gefunden!  :g 

(Avet EXW 50/1 und 50/2 - davor liegt ´ne SX als Größenvergleich)  :q


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hey Karsten - haste mal versucht, so eine 50er Multi 'n paar Stunden in der Hand zu halten?
Glaube nicht, dass das was wird... (kenne Deine Statue zwar nicht, aber ich sag das trotzdem mal so...) )
Mir faellt es mit ner 25er TLD schon schwer...

Und wenn ne grosse Multi: 80er Shimano Tiagra, weisst Du doch...

Habe mich allerdings nach der SX mal erkundigt, die gibt es hier aber nicht als Linkshandmodel und als Rechtshand kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Und ausserdem gibt es da ja noch die Shimano Trinidad, die gefaellt mir fast besser... 

Die Rolle ist aber eh nicht das Problem, die Rute ist das Problem...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Weiß gar nicht, was du hast - die 50er wiegt doch nur ein wenig über 2 Kilo? )))

War ja auch mehr als Joke gedacht, das Teil könntest fein an einer der beiden Ruten auf deinem Avatar flanschen und die Tunas ärgern.

Jooo, ´ne passende Rute...Gibt es eigentlich 80er Uptide-Ruten bei euch, so um die 8-9ft?


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß gar nicht, was du hast - die 50er wiegt doch nur ein wenig über 2 Kilo? )))
> 
> >> Achso? Na dann... ) )
> Hatte neulich mal ne silberne Finnor Ahab 50 in der Hand, die hat mir auch gut gefallen...
> 
> War ja auch mehr als Joke gedacht, das Teil könntest fein an einer der beiden Ruten auf deinem Avatar flanschen und die Tunas ärgern.
> 
> >> Das sitzen doch schon zwei nette 50er Tiagras (wenn ich mir recht entsinne... oder waren es 30 er Penn international? der Trip ist schon 2 Jahre her...) drauf, da kann man schoene Spanish Mac's mit fangen... (Haben wir denn ja auch gemacht...) ).
> 
> Jooo, ´ne passende Rute...Gibt es eigentlich 80er Uptide-Ruten bei euch, so um die 8-9ft?
> 
> >> Ja, Custom made koennte man so etwas evtl bekommen aber den Pruegel haeltst Du nicht, wenn da richtig Zug drauf ist. Deshalb sind die ganzen 80er Standup Ruten ja 5,7" und nicht laenger (oder sogar noch kuerzer: guck Dir mal die Shortstroke Ruten an!!!) Aber "on the rocks brauchst Du mindestens 9 Fuss, alles andere hat keinen Zweck, eher 12"... Und da ist bei 50IBS Ende - und die habe ich ja schon... )
> Aber der Pruegel ist zur Bisserkennung immer noch zu steif. Du brauchst was mit sensibler Spitze und hammerhartem Rueckgrat - aber dafuer sind die ganzen Game Ruten ueberhaupt nicht ausgelegt...
> Da ist "handmade by havkat" schon eher erfolgsversprechend - nur den Pruegel rueckt er bestimmt nicht raus )
> (Ausserdem sagt er ja, der Knueppel ist schon uralt - und wiegt bestimmt auch 5kg...)
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar,

Versuch mal, ob Du nicht irgendwo eine AVET MXJ 4.5 in die Finger bekommst - die wiegt ein wenig mehr, ist aber vermutlich für Deine Zwecke tauglicher.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@ Ansgar: ist so ruhig geworden um deine Fangberichte, kommst nicht mehr an´s Wasser? 

Dachte, du gibst mal ein paar aktuelle Impressionen durch und lenkst mich ein wenig vom Alltag ab?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Denke an das Schwert mein Karsten,halt mal die Füße still !!!! #d 


Der STF


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar: ist so ruhig geworden um deine Fangberichte, kommst nicht mehr an´s Wasser?
> 
> Dachte, du gibst mal ein paar aktuelle Impressionen durch und lenkst mich ein wenig vom Alltag ab?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karsten




Hi Karsten, 

danke fuer Dein Interesse. Ne, bin schon noch jedes WE los zum angeln. 
(letztes Wochenende mit 30/50IBS Geschirr auf Sailfish am Barrier Reef zum Beispiel)

Irgendwann schreib ich schon mal wieder was aus Australien aber im Augenblick fehlt mir etwas der Antrieb ...

Wenn in der Zwischenzeit was weltbewegendes passiert, schick ich Dir ne PM )

Also, all the best
Ansgar

@Seeteufelfreund: Was fuer ein Schwert?


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn in der Zwischenzeit was weltbewegendes passiert, schick ich Dir ne PM )
> 
> @Seeteufelfreund: Was fuer ein Schwert?



@ Ansgar: bin gespannt auf die PM! Hast einen Sail an die Leine bekommen?

Seeteufelfreund hat mir zum letzten Berliner Meeresangler-Stammtisch ein echtes Samuraischwert überreicht, das er extra aus Japan mitgebracht hatte - und für Tanja einen japanischen Fächer! ----> wenn die Angeldebatten mal zu laut werden sollten, darf ich mit dem Schwert judge-like auf den Tisch hauen und Tanja darf die Gesprächsfetzen dann wegwedeln!  

Oder sollte ich mit dem Schwert herausragende Fänger adeln, Martin? :q  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

@Ansgar und Karsten Berlin
Das Schwert war eigentlich dafür gedacht,sollte unser Stammtisch-Mod. mal wieder seiner Angelerlebnisse müd sein,weil er wie so oft,weniger fängt wie seine holde Gattin,dachte ich mir er macht einfach " Harakiri ",dafür das Schwert.
Macht weniger Dreck als eine Kugel  :q  :q  :q  :q  !!!!


Der STF


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Ich glaube, unser STF wird die nächsten Stammtische immer mit dem Rücken zur Wand sitzen wollen wie seinerzeit die Cowboys - sonst könnte es durchaus sein, dass....   |gr:   :g


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hey Ansgar.
Hat du inzwischen ein geeingnete Rute gefunden? Ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder in den Thread eingestiegen und hab die Frage entdeckt.
Vor vier Jahren hab ich mal drei Monate in Südafrika (Kapstadt) verbracht. Leider hatte ich kein Auto und bin wenig zum Angeln gekommen. Natürlich hab ich mich für die Szenen vor Ort interessiert und der nächste Laden war auch nur 200 Meter entfernt. In SA ist Rock&Surffishing sehr populär. Es wird dort mit (meist einteiligen) Brandungsruten und Multis geangelt in drei klassen: Leicht (Vergleichbat mit dem Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee), Mittel für kampfstarke Fische wie Steenbrass, Kabeljou und Kingfish bis 50 kg und Schwer für Haie.
Die mittlere Klasse könnte richtig für dich sein. 
Ich hab schon mal nach Online Tackle Shops in SA gesucht, aber keine brauchbaren gefunden. Die Ruten waren recht günstig, besonders die Marke Purglass hatte ein tolles Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, vielleicht lohnt sich der Transport nach Australia.
Falls du weitere Infos brauchst, würde mich im dortigen Anglerboard mal anmelden:
www.safishing.co.za

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Danke Marco74,

fuer den Hinweis, werde da mal reinschauen!

Hatte eine Rute gefunden - Fieberglas und so weiter - aber der Hookup eines RIESENGROUPERS hat der neuen Rute erneut ein Ende bereitet... )

Also, mal sehen, was sich machen laesst...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin moin,

habe heute meine neue Rute zum Grouper fischen abgeholt - ist speziell gebaut worden. Blank war Pacific composite FSU4120G, nur fuer den Fall, dass sich jemand damit auskennt. Der Blank hat eine Aktion wie ein Besenstiel(!), nur die Tip ist sensibel. Habe selten ne Rute mit so einer Spitzenaktion gesehen... )

Ansonsten ist das Ding 2-teilig (1 teilig ist natuerlich besser, kann ich aber nicht transportieren) und 3.2m lang. Die unteren 20cm sind extension (ein Erdspiess aus Holz - denn alles andere zerkratzt sofort "on the rocks").
Der Ueberschub der beiden Teile ist ca 15cm.

Der Durchmesser der Rute ist am Griff geschaetzte 3cm (also extrem hoch) - das verleiht der Rute zusaetzliche Stabilitaet. 
Ansonsten Sic Ringe dran und ne Rolle mit 600m 30IBs...

Jetzt kann es also wieder losgehen... 

Stelle mal Pix rein, wenn ich die Zeit finde. Glaub nicht, dass es so etwas in Dtland zu kaufen gibt...

Also, all the best aus OZ
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Klingt kran-mäßig böse, Ansgar!

Wie ist denn die Steckverbindung verarbeitet, haben die extra Verstärkungen drumgewickelt? Nehme mal an, es ist eine Zapfenverbindung?

Na dann man Tight lines - weihe sie mit einem würdigen Grouper ein, hörst?

Ken


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Mann das ist ja Monsterequipment! Na petri heil! und Fotos büdde!


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Moin,

hier also mal ein paar Fotos vom Equipment fuer boese Fische...

a) Butt aus Holz
b) Durchmesser des Blanks: gute 3cm...
c) Sic Ringe mit Titan Rahmen

to be continued...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Hier mehr vom Blank:

der blank verduennt sich von >3cm zu ca 0.3cm...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Der Ueberschub ist> 20cm

Die Aktion ist brutal: die ersten 2.5m sind stocksteif, der oberste halbe Meter ist sehr sensibel und biegt sofort weg...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Liest sich gut Deine Reportage, leider kann ich die Fotos nicht anschauen, k.A. warum ?!
Empfehle Dir ne Shim Stella 20000, über 30kg Bremsleistung und dazu ne japanische Jigrute zB von Fisherman, die jedoch sehr kurz sind, etwa 5-7 ft. 
Kennst Du diese Seite:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm
Da sollte es das passende Gerät geben :q


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sich gut Deine Reportage, leider kann ich die Fotos nicht anschauen, k.A. warum ?!
> Empfehle Dir ne Shim Stella 20000, über 30kg Bremsleistung und dazu ne japanische Jigrute zB von Fisherman, die jedoch sehr kurz sind, etwa 5-7 ft.
> Kennst Du diese Seite:
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm
> Da sollte es das passende Gerät geben :q




Moin,

danke fuer die Geraetetips, aber ne Stella werde ich mir garantiert nicht kaufen nur wegen der Grouper. Da sind mir 1000$ fuer ne Rolle echt zuviel - das wuerde ich nur machen, wenn ich andauernd GT popper casten wuerde ... Und so begeistert bin ich nun nicht von diesem stundenlangen Popper werfen ...

Die kurzen Ruten kannst Du beim Rockfishing vergessen! Du musst ja bedenken, dass wenn der Fisch direkt an den Klippen taucht, Du keine Moeglichkeit hast ihn von den Steinen fernzuhalten. Und bei scharfen Seepocken und Spannung auf der Schnur ist auch ne 100IBs einfach zu zerreissen... 

Ne, die Seite kenne ich nicht - aber mein Geraet ist jetzt schon sehr genau auf die Verhaeltnisse hier zugeschnitten. Habe jetzt erstmal genug Geld ausgegen... Danke trotzdem...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt erstmal genug Geld ausgegen



 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Wie kommt es nur, daß mir der Gedanke in letzter Zeit auch das ein oder andere mal gekommen ist.  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Dammi Dorto!!!! Riesengrouper Drillen?????*

Ja das kann verstehen :q , ich selbst hab meine nie bereut ( die ältere F-Version ) die zieht einfach alles suverän aus dem Wasser.
Es gibt auf der Seite aber Rockruten zum "Monsterfishing" das dürfte in Deinen Bereich fallen, aber die Preise habens in sich #q .


----------

